# 2 saints and a little devil



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

Junior Transylvania Giant - 20 months




















Picasso Transylvania Giant - 10 months











Atia - 1 year and 3 months










These are my furry kinds and love them to the moon and back


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great looking dogs! I'm not very familiar with St. Bernards. Well, except for the movie Beethoven. :biggrin: But they sure are stunners!

Your Rottie is cute. How do you pronounce her name? Is it like aTIA? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!!! I love both breeds, as I love giant breed dogs the most! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Great looking dogs! I'm not very familiar with St. Bernards. Well, except for the movie Beethoven. :biggrin: But they sure are stunners!
> 
> Your Rottie is cute. How do you pronounce her name? Is it like aTIA?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, yes that is the way you pronounce the name Atia, it's inspired from "Rome", the tv-show. Atia was Caesar's niece  . She is a very energic dog so she keeps the St. Bernards in good shape, if not for her they would sleep all day long :biggrin:


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Gorgeous dogs!!!! I love both breeds, as I love giant breed dogs the most! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, I also love giant breed dogs the most :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! :biggrin: Great pics. Your St. Bernards look huge! Is one a long hair and the other a short hair? 

If we hadn't gone with a Black Russian Terrier, a St. Bernard was next on the list. Like Natalie, I am a total big dog girl. Love the big dogs. Also love Rotties. One of my first dogs was a Rottie. :smile:


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Gorgeous dogs! :biggrin: Great pics. Your St. Bernards look huge! Is one a long hair and the other a short hair?
> 
> If we hadn't gone with a Black Russian Terrier, a St. Bernard was next on the list. Like Natalie, I am a total big dog girl. Love the big dogs. Also love Rotties. One of my first dogs was a Rottie. :smile:


Hihi, thanks! You are right, Junior is a long hair and Picasso is a short hair. They are totally diferent not only in the way they look but also in temperament, Junior is a perfect gentleman, very calm and serious like an old man while Picasso is energic and jumping arround and playing catch with the ball :biggrin: . But they are both loving dogs, follow me arround all day long.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, bet you've got a big car! Lovely pups you have there. And, you just taught me that St Bernards come in both long hair and short hair. Didn't know that! How much do they weigh? I've never ever met a St Bernard to be honest, although I hope to pretty shortly as my nephew-in-law got a puppy last Xmas, I think she is around 130lbs nowadays!


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Ha, bet you've got a big car! Lovely pups you have there. And, you just taught me that St Bernards come in both long hair and short hair. Didn't know that! How much do they weigh? I've never ever met a St Bernard to be honest, although I hope to pretty shortly as my nephew-in-law got a puppy last Xmas, I think she is around 130lbs nowadays!


Actually we are curently looking to buy a bigger car :smile: . 

In fact the short hair type was first and then they were mixed with other breeds from wich resulted the long hair type. Mine weigh arround 176 lbs and growing until they reach 3 years of age so we expect them to get bigger :biggrin:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!


----------

